# BSNL Excel Prepaid...



## naveenchandran (Aug 14, 2005)

I Have planned to take up a BSNL Excel Prepaid connection next week....
I would like to know what documents are needed to apply for the connection..

If I apply for it now how long will it take to get.. (the SIM)..


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 14, 2005)

They ask a hell lot of things.. you need to go and visit them 2-3 times (b4 a year ago). Now I think it's little easier. 

Your identity thats it and a proof that you are more than 18 years of age.


----------



## dreams (Aug 15, 2005)

U need ur Address proof xerox and original.. identity proof with ur photo original and xerox and the application form for the SIM.

Once u get the app form they wil ask u to come on a specific day.. go on tht day with the appl form duly filled and the xerox and orig docs.. and then 200 Rupees and after spendin half a day u can get the SIM..


----------



## anomit (Aug 15, 2005)

LOL....... I got the SIM after 9 months and a zillion of visits to the office. It works that way. Anything goes attitude.


----------



## naveenchandran (Aug 16, 2005)

I have applied for it. 
They gave me a Waiting List no. Slip....

Don't know how long it will take...


----------



## linardni (Aug 20, 2005)

Never apply for Excel. u will be mad with the "faltu" quality service.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 20, 2005)

Well, tis good for cheap rates and cheap service


----------



## cyrux (Aug 21, 2005)

applying for a prepaid connection?? sounds wierd


----------



## Netjunkie (Aug 21, 2005)

cyrux said:
			
		

> applying for a prepaid connection?? sounds wierd



Why? 

What's so weird about using a prepaid?


----------



## cyrux (Aug 23, 2005)

Nothing is worng in using a prepaid but applying for the same sounds silly.... prepaid cards are meant ot avaiable instantly but damn these sarkari people


----------



## Charley (Aug 23, 2005)

cyrux said:
			
		

> Nothing is worng in using a prepaid but applying for the same sounds silly.... prepaid cards are meant ot avaiable instantly but damn these sarkari people



Its cos of the demand they do it ......


----------



## mako_123 (Aug 23, 2005)

Guys

I am studying in shimla and have a BSNL prepaid card. Recently i recharged my card with coupon of Rs 1100. After the recharge mesaages are not going from my cell.    I called customer care but they are unable to solve my problem . Has any of you been experiancing the same problem.


----------



## Charley (Aug 24, 2005)

mako_123 said:
			
		

> Guys
> 
> I am studying in shimla and have a BSNL prepaid card. Recently i recharged my card with coupon of Rs 1100. After the recharge mesaages are not going from my cell.    I called customer care but they are unable to solve my problem . Has any of you been experiancing the same problem.



First check whehter ur settings are properly configured for eg the message sending number[i dont mean the person ur sending it to but the sending number in the option].

R u sending them locally, national, international?


----------



## mako_123 (Aug 24, 2005)

i have checked my message centre number  . It is all correct . I am unable to send any messages whether local or national.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 24, 2005)

What ERROR r u facing?
Pls mention the ERROR message...


----------



## Charley (Aug 24, 2005)

mako_123 said:
			
		

> i have checked my message centre number  . It is all correct . I am unable to send any messages whether local or national.



Ok since thats ok, now tell me the ERROR u get when sending the msg.


----------



## mako_123 (Aug 25, 2005)

I get " Message Sending Failed , Check network services "


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 25, 2005)

hmm

what did customer service told ?


----------



## Charley (Aug 25, 2005)

mako_123 said:
			
		

> I get " Message Sending Failed , Check network services "




What is the message service number you've entered? Lets check whehter thats correct.

Otherwise,  call up the cust care and lodge a complaint...


----------



## mako_123 (Aug 26, 2005)

My message centre number is +919417099997.

I called customer care many times . Sometimes they tell me to enter my msg centre number . Once they told me that there is a problem with there service and it will be resolved soon .


----------



## Charley (Aug 27, 2005)

mako_123 said:
			
		

> My message centre number is +919417099997.



They are really IDIOTIC, the cust care sucks....  

The number u have to enter is +919440099997

Hope that solves ur prob now.....


----------



## mako_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

Tried the message centre number you gave but the problem persists . Dont know what to do .


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 27, 2005)

@mako

have u checked your mobile czo there may br problem with your mobile also


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 27, 2005)

Try two things!

first try to insert ur SIM into nother mobile (which also using BSNL SIM so that u don't need to configure the settings) and check whether it works or not?

Second try other BSNL SIM into ur mobile and again see whether now SMS works or not?


----------



## mako_123 (Aug 28, 2005)

ok will try and tell you .


----------

